# Logistics Corps Website?



## Nietz (7 May 2011)

I recently needed to exchange my beret as it's too large and I've been getting jacked up for it, figured I would exchange my olive drab t-shirts as well as they were getting rather old. However, when I went into supply they told me that I would need to create an account on the logistics core website and order them there? I can't seem to find the link(Yes, i've done a few searches). Would anybody care to post it for me? I'm reserve force and have over a year in if that makes a difference.


----------



## medicineman (7 May 2011)

Need to spell it right : www.logistikunicorp.com/

MM


----------



## ballz (7 May 2011)

Nietz said:
			
		

> I recently needed to exchange my beret as it's too large and I've been getting jacked up for it, figured I would exchange my olive drab t-shirts as well as they were getting rather old. However, when I went into supply they told me that I would need to create an account on the logistics core website and order them there? I can't seem to find the link(Yes, i've done a few searches). Would anybody care to post it for me? I'm reserve force and have over a year in if that makes a difference.



Your olive drab t-shirts? You mean the ones you wear under your combat shirt?

Those aren't through Logistik, you get 5 new ones per year through your Supply


----------



## Nietz (7 May 2011)

Thanks to the two above. 

 And yes, the ones worn under my tunic. I was told by supply that I needed to order them, i'll check back in with them.


----------



## REDinstaller (7 May 2011)

The shirts worn under a tunic are the CF shirt long sleeve. The t-shirt is worn under your combat shirt. The on-line clothing system only takes care of the CF shirts, as the t-shirts are consumable field kit.


----------



## JMesh (7 May 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> The shirts worn under a tunic are the CF shirt long sleeve. The t-shirt is worn under your combat shirt. The on-line clothing system only takes care of the CF shirts, as the t-shirts are consumable field kit.



Just a quick point: for army and air force members, short sleeve shirts are permitted unless ordered to wear long sleeves. For navy members, long sleeves are required at all times with tunics.

Ref: Pages 6A-2, 6C-4 of A-AD-265-000/AG-001 (Canadian Forces Dress Instructions)


----------



## REDinstaller (7 May 2011)

JMesh said:
			
		

> Just a quick point: for army and air force members, short sleeve shirts are permitted unless ordered to wear long sleeves.
> 
> Ref: Pages 6A-2, 6C-4 of A-AD-265-000/AG-001 (Canadian Forces Dress Instructions)



That may be, until the RSM directs long sleeve shirts to be worn under tunics. Which in my experience has been the norm, not the exception.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 May 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> That may be, until the RSM directs long sleeve shirts to be worn under tunics. Which in my experience has been the norm, not the exception.



Exactly. Short sleeve shirt, tie and tunic looks desheveled and third world. I've never seen short sleeve order, tie and tunic.

May work in the Cadet world, but if you walk on my parade square like that, you won't be there long.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 May 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Hey! That's what the Army Cadets here in Kingston wear. ;D



Like I said. It may work in the Cadet world. Don't forget, Cadets aren't CF. The CF just supports Cadets. They have their own way (CATOS) of doing things that don't exactly mesh with ours.  If Cadets are included in our parades, I'll accept what they do and welcome them. They don't follow our rules.


----------



## JMesh (8 May 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Exactly. Short sleeve shirt, tie and tunic looks desheveled and third world. I've never seen short sleeve order, tie and tunic.
> 
> May work in the Cadet world, but if you walk on my parade square like that, you won't be there long.



For the record, I'm not encouraging it. I think the long sleeve looks better as well. I'm just pointing out the regulations so everyone is familiar with the written rules.

As far as cadets go, they actually don't get long sleeve shirts so it's (somewhat unfortunately) not an option.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 May 2011)

JMesh said:
			
		

> For the record, I'm not encouraging it. I think the long sleeve looks better as well. I'm just pointing out the regulations so everyone is familiar with the written rules.
> 
> As far as cadets go, they actually don't get long sleeve shirts so it's (somewhat unfortunately) not an option.



You obviously didn't read my second post.


----------



## REDinstaller (8 May 2011)

It must be the water from behind his ears.  >

I talked to our RSM tonight about it. The thought of having troops wearing short sleeves has never crossed his mind, as you don't get to doff your tunic immediately following a Parade and prance around in a short sleeve shirt.


----------



## BDTyre (8 May 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Your olive drab t-shirts? You mean the ones you wear under your combat shirt?
> 
> Those aren't through Logistik, you get 5 new ones per year through your Supply



All 5 pf the last issue I got were from Logisitik. It would be nice to order these through the website.


----------



## ballz (8 May 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> All 5 pf the last issue I got were from Logisitik. It would be nice to order these through the website.



Mine are made by Logistik (as I assume everybody's are...) but I got them from Supply. I assume they aren't on the website to save on shipping. No point in paying to individually shipping something like the annual issue of t's, socks, liners, underwear, etc. when you can just send an assload to supply units.


----------



## REDinstaller (8 May 2011)

Not only shipping, but the storage costs as well associated with owning warehouses.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 May 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> All 5 pf the last issue I got were from Logisitik. It would be nice to order these through the website.



Unless your profile is totally different from everyone else in the military, you didn't get OD T-shirts from Logistic Unicorps online.
They may be the supplier of choice to your QM though, but you didn't get OD T-shirts from LG online, maybe from QM, but not online.


----------



## BDTyre (9 May 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Unless your profile is totally different from everyone else in the military, you didn't get OD T-shirts from Logistic Unicorps online.
> They may be the supplier of choice to your QM though, but you didn't get OD T-shirts from LG online, maybe from QM, but not online.



Perhas I should have clarified...no. I didn't get them online...I got them fgrom stores, but the shirts were made by Logistik.


----------

